# New Breed Nation taking apps for Shooting & Field Staffers



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

New Breed Archery is looking for both tournament staff shooters and
hunting field staff.

If you are an archer that attends local, state and national events. 3D,
ASA, IBO, NFAA, FITA, or others, have a passion for archery, are willing
to share your experiences and knowledge with others, and would like to be
a part of the New Breed Nation, send us a request for a shooting staff
application.

We know there are many hunters out there that would like to shoot one of
the best hunting bows on the market today and that could help promote the
New Breed line up. Our field staff is looking for some avid and
successful hunters, email us today.

For an application, please send an email to [email protected] with "application" in the subject line and you will receive our staff application.

We are a new company that is growing steadily. We have one of the best
bows you will find and our customer service is second to none. 

Join the New Breed Nation.

Check out our bows at http://www.newbreedarchery.com


----------



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

awesome, email sent


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Sweet, email sent and maybe now I can get New Breed out here in Oregon


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Please be sure to mention your AT name on your application. Thanks!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bump for a GREAT company.........................should have a great year to come.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like play to but Kyle keeps me tied up in the shop dipping these awesome pieces of machinery. :biggrin1: With what we have in store for 2011 I am sure my spare time will be even less. On the staff or not, I will continue to promote NBA because I truly believe in their quality and shootability. Not to mention the best customer service in the business. Its great to see this thread. I bet it will go several pages.


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for the info. EMAIL has been sent to you.


----------



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

app sent, keeping my fingers crossed, it'd be cool to shoot for you


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2: for a great Bow Company and Top Notch Customer Service


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt for a Great Company!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thank you to those that have responded.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Julie, email sent! Field Staff would be great... have no experience with competitions but hope to correct that this year.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

To bad you don't have a finger bow...
Don.


----------



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

zestycj7 said:


> To bad you don't have a finger bow...
> Don.


Don I've seen several folks shooting the Cyborg with Fingers. Its a Great Bow!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move this back up


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess it could be. I am just use to shooting 40" ATA.
I checked the dealer locater, closest dealer to me is New Mexico, 2 days drive at least.:sad:
To bad I would like to shoot one.
Don.





GaBear said:


> Don I've seen several folks shooting the Cyborg with Fingers. Its a Great Bow!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

What a great response from you all!

But I have too many PM's in my inbox, so if you have a question, please ask it when you send your app back to me. I will try to get back to you as soon as possible.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## robrob01 (Jul 5, 2009)

e-mail sent


----------



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

How long til we know the outcome?
DJ


----------



## silentdeathtx4 (Aug 2, 2010)

I sent you a email, I love New breed bows and I already promote the company staffer or not.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

We will be accepting apps until the end of the month.


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

Julie I sent you a email with a link to some of my stuff.



Bryce


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

I was the only one @ Face2Face in Amsterdam, shooting with a NewBreed Cyborg....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> I was the only one @ Face2Face in Amsterdam, shooting with a NewBreed Cyborg....


New Breed was represented by an awesome shooter then :thumbs_up


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Got to throw my 2 cents in here. I have been with NBA since before the first bow was shipped. I knew from the first call I got from Kyle I wanted to be associated with them. You want find better people the Kyle and Jason to deal with. Any questions or reservations send em my way if I can help. Now load JAG down with requests cause she aint got nuthin else to do.:laugh:


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Email sent Oh how i hope I really like there bows staff or not New Breed is going in the Stable this year


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Gee thanks Ghost! Although I do have to say that he is right about this company. Its like family and they will treat you right.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a question. What is the Cyborg priced at?
There are no prices listed on the web site.
Do you plan on moving into So.Ca. any time soom?
I would like to try out one of your bows.
Thanks for any info. 
Don.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Gee thanks Ghost! Although I do have to say that he is right about this company. Its like family and they will treat you right.





Ghost 133 said:


> Got to throw my 2 cents in here. I have been with NBA since before the first bow was shipped. I knew from the first call I got from Kyle I wanted to be associated with them. You want find better people the Kyle and Jason to deal with. Any questions or reservations send em my way if I can help. Now load JAG down with requests cause she aint got nuthin else to do.:laugh:


I would also agree with you guys that from the very first conversation with Kyle, New Breed has always treated me like family. 



solocam9696 said:


> Email sent Oh how i hope I really like there bows staff or not New Breed is going in the Stable this year


You will not be disappointed with the bow that is for sure, all three are great. 



zestycj7 said:


> I have a question. What is the Cyborg priced at?
> There are no prices listed on the web site.
> Do you plan on moving into So.Ca. any time soom?
> I would like to try out one of your bows.
> ...


I am not sure but they may already have a dealer by you, and I am sorry but I don't know the price of the Cyborg its the only bow I have not purchased yet.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Got to throw my 2 cents in here. I have been with NBA since before the first bow was shipped. I knew from the first call I got from Kyle I wanted to be associated with them. You want find better people the Kyle and Jason to deal with. Any questions or reservations send em my way if I can help. Now load JAG down with requests cause she aint got nuthin else to do.:laugh:


And I have to agree as well...The wife and I have been with New Breed since the ATA show last year. We both had offers from other companies but after talking with Kyle I knew that no matter how long I had to wait New Breed was/is going to be the one bow I represent. With a product that is second to none and a group of the nicest guys you'll ever meet New Breed is on the cusp of becoming one of the top archery companies. 

I also will offer any assistance or answer any questions that you may have. Please feel free to PM me or if you're anywhere local to the cincinnati area and would like to try out one of their bows I've got both a Cyborg and a Genetix I'd be willing to let you shoot.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

zestycj7 said:


> I have a question. What is the Cyborg priced at?
> There are no prices listed on the web site.
> Do you plan on moving into So.Ca. any time soom?
> I would like to try out one of your bows.
> ...


$799


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Could be one day in the future, we are about to start the testing phase...(ghost where are you LOL  ) 40" ATA, 8"+BH, Barndale limbs, and 280ish plus range at 28 inches with target set up is the goal. Shooting for a pre-2012 launch date if it is stable as the rest of our line so far, but don't expect to see it for this target season.











zestycj7 said:


> To bad you don't have a finger bow...
> Don.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Have heard nothing but great things about the bows and, the company. Keep up the great work guys, and gals.


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you, Julie! Sent E-mail.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Could be one day in the future, we are about to start the testing phase...(ghost where are you LOL  ) 40" ATA, 8"+BH, Barndale limbs, and 280ish plus range at 28 inches with target set up is the goal. Shooting for a pre-2012 launch date if it is stable as the rest of our line so far, but don't expect to see it for this target season.


I am right here boss. You know I repeat anything till you tell me it is time. But I sure did want to throw that out there. You know I could use that prototype for indoor?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Could be one day in the future, we are about to start the testing phase...(ghost where are you LOL  ) 40" ATA, 8"+BH, Barndale limbs, and 280ish plus range at 28 inches with target set up is the goal. Shooting for a pre-2012 launch date if it is stable as the rest of our line so far, but don't expect to see it for this target season.


Sounds like a sweet shooter, but as a hunter through and through I don't know if it will make it to my stable or not. Definitely like that you are offering one though :thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> Sounds like a sweet shooter, but as a hunter through and through I don't know if it will make it to my stable or not. Definitely like that you are offering one though :thumbs_up


What do you mean it's not a hunting bow? I know it's a little long but look at the new camo dip I put on her. It's invisible. LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hanover Hydro said:


> What do you mean it's not a hunting bow? I know it's a little long but look at the new camo dip I put on her. It's invisible. LOL


No it could be used as a hunting bow no doubts, but I am just not a huge fan of long ATA bows in the stand because of my setups I really need something under 34 ata in my stands. So this bow is a little to big to go to the stand with me.


----------



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

PM Sent - Keeping my fingers crossed - 

Mark


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes this will be a limited edition run(special order bow) Barnsdale has even told me I can't order the limbs in masses just yet.
kn



05_sprcrw said:


> Sounds like a sweet shooter, but as a hunter through and through I don't know if it will make it to my stable or not. Definitely like that you are offering one though :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Yes this will be a limited edition run(special order bow) Barnsdale has even told me I can't order the limbs in masses just yet.
> kn


Well never know I have thought about breaking into the target scene as well.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> No it could be used as a hunting bow no doubts, but I am just not a huge fan of long ATA bows in the stand because of my setups I really need something under 34 ata in my stands. So this bow is a little to big to go to the stand with me.


I was actually just making a joke about the picture that Kyle posted. It's all blurred out and I was implying that i could put an invisible dip on it like that.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> No it could be used as a hunting bow no doubts, but I am just not a huge fan of long ATA bows in the stand because of my setups I really need something under 34 ata in my stands. So this bow is a little to big to go to the stand with me.


First I appreciate the vanes you sent me. Second think back just a short 10-15 years ago. We were all shooting bows in the 38-40" ATA range for hunting and target. Things sure have come a long way aint they?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Those that lookiing for a great company and with some great new idea and bows for now and up coming should really start taking new breed for a serious contender. 

Kyle...ya know im always ready for testing too  since we shoot the same bow


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome bows and one of the best companies I have ever worked with. Anyone who gets on the NBA staff should be proud to be representing this fine company. 

P.S. Kyle I'll see you at the ATA!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I would love this opportunity. I have heard nothing but good things about the bows and the Company. I just shot a New Breed for the first time today...Loved it!!!! Sending an E-Mail now!!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Sooo... what would it take to get my 10y.o. on as a "Jr. Staff" shooter when the youth bow comes out? There _is_ going to be a youth bow... right? I have one boy who loves archery and two others who want to start. It would be awesome to have them all in New Breed bows.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

email has been sent.... fingers crossed out west


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

For outdoor target shooting...
I would like a Cyborg lookalike, a little shorter BH gettting some more power (6,5 Inch with this kind of riser could work)
My 28 Inch draw is not that long to get a nice speed with my heavy X10 arrows. 

Indoors.. the Cyborg does a great job..


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

roosclan said:


> Sooo... what would it take to get my 10y.o. on as a "Jr. Staff" shooter when the youth bow comes out? There _is_ going to be a youth bow... right? I have one boy who loves archery and two others who want to start. It would be awesome to have them all in New Breed bows.


There is a youth bow model. This bow will be out for the 2011 season, _if_ i'm not mistaken. Kyle, and Jason gave a photo look at it a month ago.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up check it out this is a great opportunity to be on a staff with some great people.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good Luck to everyone! Looking forward to expanding the nations team!!!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> There is a youth bow model. This bow will be out for the 2011 season, _if_ i'm not mistaken. Kyle, and Jason gave a photo look at it a month ago.


Ah! Well, I'm off to search AT for it, then. How in the world am I going to afford all these bows? A Nemesis for me, and one or two youth bows for my boys, along with hospital bills for baby #7? Yikes!:mg:

(Maybe there will be a sweepstakes/giveaway/raffle where I can win a bow so I can afford the kids' bows...)


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Keep em coming.... thanks for the great response so far!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I know you had said you are taking applications until the end of the month, does that mean we won't know until mid-January the outcome?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

OK folks. JAG just posted earlier this morning that she aint hunting today. Load her up with apps.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

bumpity to the top


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

chevy88 said:


> I know you had said you are taking applications until the end of the month, does that mean we won't know until mid-January the outcome?


From my understanding all apps will be reviewed after the cut-off date and the staff will be choosen after that.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just sent you an email. Thanks Mike


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> First I appreciate the vanes you sent me. Second think back just a short 10-15 years ago. We were all shooting bows in the 38-40" ATA range for hunting and target. Things sure have come a long way aint they?


Ain't that the truth but now with smaller shooting lanes I get busted less and less when I draw


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

just sent you and email and a pm. thanks mike


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

JAG said:


> Keep em coming.... thanks for the great response so far!


email sent.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

email sent


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the great response guys and gals!


If you have a question, email me at [email protected]
I can't guarantee an answer to a PM.


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

Sent you a Email...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Luck everyone you won't find a nicer group of people out there then at New Breed Archery.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Not A Bad Bunch of folks to hang out with thats for sure


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes sir, a lot of fine individuals associated with New Breed. You would struggle to find a more friendly and helpful group of people anywhere. Congrats to New Breed and all the fine people who have supported them on getting to where y'all are today! I know when I was involved with New Breed they always treated me like family.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Yes sir, a lot of fine individuals associated with New Breed. You would struggle to find a more friendly and helpful group of people anywhere. Congrats to New Breed and all the fine people who have supported them on getting to where y'all are today! I know when I was involved with New Breed they always treated me like family.


Snyper you still are family Bud!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

GaBear said:


> Snyper you still are family Bud!!!!


Yep!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys...Y'all are the best!


----------



## MTNMAN5C (Oct 2, 2007)

Application Sent!! Watching this thread makes me want to be with this team more and more!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

MTNMAN5C said:


> Application Sent!! Watching this thread makes me want to be with this team more and more!!


It's a great bunch!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

JAG said:


> Thanks for the great response guys and gals!
> 
> 
> If you have a question, email me at [email protected]
> I can't guarantee an answer to a PM.


You going to be able to shoot this year JAG? Or will you be buried under applicant paperwork? :chortle:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

:embara: i hope to fit that in at some point.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Everyone check out a great company get your apps in before Jag starts the reviewing process.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Time is running out...don't be left out in the cold, get your app in today!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ive been reviewing the apps i've received so far, and I must say... I'm impressed! 
I hope to have our 2011 staff chosen within the next few weeks.. but i am going to be busy with the ATA, so please dont ask for a specific time and date.  I promise i will do my best. 
Keep the applications coming!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Jag miss you over at Pearson but congrats on the staff coordinater position


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Ive been reviewing the apps i've received so far, and I must say... I'm impressed!
> I hope to have our 2011 staff chosen within the next few weeks.. but i am going to be busy with the ATA, so please dont ask for a specific time and date.  I promise i will do my best.
> Keep the applications coming!


That is all we can ask JAG, Don't forget to make time to have a Merry Christmas though


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

20ftup said:


> Hey Jag miss you over at Pearson but congrats on the staff coordinater position


 Thanks Phil! Hope to see you this year!


05_sprcrw said:


> That is all we can ask JAG, Don't forget to make time to have a Merry Christmas though


 oh i will, thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets move this back up, New Breed has a great line up guys.


----------



## dingo13 (Oct 2, 2010)

email sent


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! The New year is just a few days away and I am wishing everyone that the NEW YEAR brings you all of your desires. 

Now lets gets those applications submitted!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving this back up get your apps in.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Requests for applications have been answered. If you have asked for and haven't received it yet, let me know.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

jag said:


> requests for applications have been answered. If you have asked for and haven't received it yet, let me know.


thank you for the opportunity jag and good luck


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Get your apps in :thumbs_up


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Becoming a part of the New Breed Nation would be an awesome way to kick off the new year!! My fingers are crossed.

Does anyone around Western Colorado happen to have a Genetix that I could test shoot?? Got my hands on a Nemesis and I loved it!! I am curious about the handling and performance differences.

Cheers!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

The Genetix is faster and for me I like the string angle a little more, but I have always been a fan of a 32-34" ata bow much shorter and I start having those string angle issues, its a pure mental thing I just can't get past it.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I'm going to get this wrapped up at the end of this week. If you would like an application, let me know. [email protected]


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> The Genetix is faster and for me I like the string angle a little more, but I have always been a fan of a 32-34" ata bow much shorter and I start having those string angle issues, its a pure mental thing I just can't get past it.


I ask for one reason. I was shooting some Elites the other day. I shot the Z-28(shorter ATA w/ less speed) and I really liked it. Since I liked that so much I thought I would really like the GT500 (longer ATA, faster) because that is what I prefer. I hated it!!! Turns out the risers are machined differently and there was a lot more shock in the riser and the grip did not fit as well.

I am wondering if there are any riser differences or shock/vibration differences between the Nemesis and Genetix???


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

On the shot they feel the same to me at least, the grip is the same on both and they have the same balance. I really don't think you could go wrong with the Nemesis if that is what you like, I like the Genetix a tad more as stated above but they are both shooters and neither one have a lot of vibration or shock, but I shoot heavy arrows so I have also found that to be a key in any bow to take vibration out.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> On the shot they feel the same to me at least, the grip is the same on both and they have the same balance. I really don't think you could go wrong with the Nemesis if that is what you like, I like the Genetix a tad more as stated above but they are both shooters and neither one have a lot of vibration or shock, but I shoot heavy arrows so I have also found that to be a key in any bow to take vibration out.


Agree 100% LAUNCH LOGS....Makes a big difference. Just make sure you trim all the limbs off first. Makes for one Hell of a mess if you don't..I'm just saying...
MUCH BETTER ON THE ARROW FLIGHT TOO......


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

To Ryan that just emailed me. Your return email address keeps kicking it back to me. Resend your request please.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Jag You get the E-mail I sent earlier this week?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Yes sir, I did


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Ok Just wanted to make sure that He Got In on time


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Last day to get them in


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

cannaflauge said:


> How long til we know the outcome?
> DJ


I believe Jag said it would be tomorrow, Monday.....


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning bump for good luck


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Quick note jag is sorting and gathering all the info then we are meeting up at the ATA later this week to review everything. 
Thanks for all that applications and jag has worked and is working very hard to get this all together, so thank you Jag!
Kn


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Quick note jag is sorting and gathering all the info then we are meeting up at the ATA later this week to review everything.
> Thanks for all that applications and jag has worked and is working very hard to get this all together, so thank you Jag!
> Kn


Yeah she's a typical women...I offered to help but nooooo...she refused. :wink:



I know she's been spending every spare minute she can going over the apps and checking shooters out. Guess we should call her Santa Jag....she's making a list and checking it twice....better hope you've been nice. :lol:


----------



## hunter10999 (Dec 24, 2010)

email sent but idk if there is a dealer in my area of ohio just let me know where the apps are


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Quick note jag is sorting and gathering all the info then we are meeting up at the ATA later this week to review everything.
> Thanks for all that applications and jag has worked and is working very hard to get this all together, so thank you Jag!
> Kn


JAG is The Only one who can handle that kind of stuff. She is as fairest a person I Know. Just don't tick her off.......


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the confidence you guys.

We have closed the applications. I hope to have the shooting staff and field staff chosen and an email sent next week.

Thank you to all that applied.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Good luck at the ATA to all of you. I will be there next year when it is Columbus.....Thanks for the opportunity to apply...


----------



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

More finger crossing -


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

waiting in anticipation......


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

JAG said:


> Thanks for the confidence you guys.
> 
> We have closed the applications. I hope to have the shooting staff and field staff chosen and an email sent next week.
> 
> Thank you to all that applied.




Thank You.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Evening bump for good measure


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel the need for a late night bump


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

No more bumps please, applications are closed.


----------

